# Cockeral



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

New topper under way ,blank cut ot ready for carving


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Your off to a good start. He will be a colorful addition to your toppers.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We just went to the county fair yesterday and I think I saw your guys cousins in the poultry barn. What a racket, hope yours is a bit more subdued.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There not as bad as peacocks with there racket .but your right mine is more subdeud

Nothing like a coutry show to vist hope you enjoyed it

Theres a couty show on soon here that has a stand with stickmakers on displaying there work and selling the sticks .They also judge the sticks in different catorgaries with thw main type being rams horn ,markets sticks/crooks and thumb sticks

They usually get a couple of hundred entrys and they guys stand about evaluating them its quite amusing .there isnt many carved sticks as there is only two of us that carve them but the get other entries from out of the county and its good to meet up with people of simular interests and ideas


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well on the way to finishing the cockeral .decided to texture it added the eyes just a bit of tidying up to do and mount it on a ash shank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He is going to be good looking bird.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nearly there just a tad of work to do.needs a touch of pearlised paint varishing eyes need cleaning.. mayby a toch of another shade of blue.its already had 5 different shadews of blue with a undercoat of yelloy and sienna ,to lift the colours

the crop had 3 shades of red it didnt work realy but will have to see what its like when varnished . the colours looka tad strongWhoops wrong photo i can never adjust them?

a


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

He looks good. I think the strong colors work on him.


----------

